# Have I offended anyone lately?



## WildRoseBeef (May 4, 2012)

Or during the time I've been on here?  Just wondering, since I seem to get the feeling that I've worn out my welcome here.


Then again, maybe it's just me.  A rainy, windy day can make a person feel a little more crappier than they should...especially when they're bored outta their minds...


But if I have to clear something up about me, please let me know.


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

You're still welcome here.

You worry too much.  Just chill.  

Yeah, it's easy peasy baby!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 4, 2012)

Guess maybe that is part of my problem....think too much of what people think of me when I shouldn't really care lol. 

I think  yesterday was a result of a bit of a crappy day.  I seem a bit better this morning, anyway.


----------



## Snowhunter (May 4, 2012)

Don't worry be happy 

couldn't resist, sorry


----------



## greybeard (May 4, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Or during the time I've been on here?  Just wondering, since I seem to get the feeling that I've worn out my welcome here.


(reading between the lines a little here....)

"Have I offended anyone lately?"
Yes---you have.  By asking the above questions. 

"Have I offended anyone lately?"
I'm offended that you might think the articles and research you have done may have gone un-noticed or under appreciated perhaps because of low reader response. 

"Have I offended anyone lately?"
I'm offended that we as an overall group, perhaps haven't made clear, our appreciation and interest in the data and links you've painstakingly collected, probably catalouged, and  selflessly provided time and time again. 

"Have I offended anyone lately?"
I'm offended that it's not readily apparent to all, that much of that information, if not all, came originally from folks with calloused hands on experience, and years of "boots in the cowlot pooh".  Is there really any difference in those folks passing that experience on directly or you passing it on? No--of course there's not.  Keep in mind, that much of what is taught by ext agents, ag college professors, and high school ag teachers is done so by people that have never touched or owned a cow, goat, rabbit, or poultry of their own of any kind. 

"Have I offended anyone lately?"
Yes, I am 'offended" that life hasn't worked out "yet" for you to personally be able to put your data and dreams into reality for yourself in the form of a farm or ranch. It just seems unfair for some that obviosly cares so much for it not to getthe chance to do it in a large and more rewarding way.


Keep doing what you're doing WRB--it's much appreciated and remembered, just as are the tidbits of information passed on by those who have a different or more physical interaction with animals everyday.  nd of course, we all eventually learn that there is no 100% 'right or wrong" way to do anything. What works for one person in one locale or under one set of variables will be disaterous for another with a different set of variables present. 

If I have misread your thoughts, I apologize.


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

If you have then that person needs to contact you via PM.  I'm sorry but I have to close this thread.

WRB - you are most definitely welcome here and we appreciate your input.  We are getting into the season where more members spend more time outdoors...go figure with the nicer weather and all.


----------

